# Info needed / Seagrove trip / end of July



## Flyman79 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi! I'll be landing in Atlanta on the 18th and after a trip round Nashville, Memphis and New Orleans we will be settling in Seagrove on the 26th till 9th August..

I'm an experienced trout fisherman on rivers around Scotland but have never tried saltwater (with the fly).

I have a 8ft #4, 10ft #7/8 and a 9ft #10 - guess I should bring the 10wt?

I will pick up flies locally..

Where do you recommend? Any info / advice is much appreciated as want to make the most of my time there.

Thanks,

Neil.. (Currently fishing the river Cart, west of Glasgow)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Pretty brown! You will have Choctawhatchee Bay right there - great wading for speckled trout and redfish… You don't need anything larger than an 8wt and probably don't want to go less than a 6wt, mainly because possible wind and the flies you'll be casting - just a floating line will work fine - tie up a whole bunch of Clousers in chartreuse and white, all white, and all black. That's really the only fly you will need unless you want to throw poppers, which is fun, too, but not as productive. Here's the fly pattern - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0gX83J1Kvg


----------



## Flyman79 (Jul 1, 2014)

Great stuff! Thank you..  can't wait..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

The local shop is Yellowfin Ocean Sports in Seagrove Beach. They can get you fixed up for wading or hooked up with a guide if needed.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

There are some pretty lagoons and backwater spots around seagrove and seaside. Good wade fishing around 331 bridge also. A few basic saltwater flies and a few popping bugs should get you some action...also check out Copelands off of 331 outside of Freeport, they will give you some good info and have lots of local tackle.


----------



## Flyman79 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks to all.. Can't wait.. Although it's a lovely 72F here in Glasgow.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyman79 (Jul 1, 2014)

So.. Arrived in Seagrove this afternoon.. Have a 12ft 10wt, 10ft 7/8 wt and a 8ft 4wt with me.. Can't wait to get out..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pics


----------



## Flyman79 (Jul 1, 2014)

5:15am this morning in the surf.. Had 4 on a pink streamer..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

